

Show HN: Find Profitable Keywords for Your Website - wsieroci
http://metrics11.com/

======
bobbygoodlatte
A bookmarklet would be cool.

Visit the page, click the bookmarklet. Most profitable terms on the page
highlight in green. Darker green means more profitable.

If some keywords are net-negative, highlight them in red.

~~~
wsieroci
Yeah, it is good idea.

------
kposehn
Interesting.

Where/how are you getting your data, especially CPC estimates? I also like the
report and parallel terms you make available.

I'm interested in giving this a go, but also have some specific requirements
to really get moving, such as an API. Do you have plans for API access in the
near future?

~~~
wsieroci
We are getting data from many different sources, one of those sources is
semrush.com, we mostly focus on competitors metrics.

------
resu
The text on this page is almost unreadable:
[http://metrics11.com/analytics/keyword_trial/](http://metrics11.com/analytics/keyword_trial/)

~~~
robotfelix
Yep, the combination of 'Lato' and font-weight: 300; makes most of the text
illegible for me too.

It's also not clear if the UK price is actually in dollars or is a GBP price
with a dollar sign next to it...

------
anarchy8
The trial limit was pretty annoying. I tried putting in several obvious and
already recommended keywords and it said that they weren't found. Then I
reached the trial limit. Sigh...

~~~
micro_cam
I agree. I think a tool like this could be useful if it allowed you to go from
general area of interest like "backcountry skiing" to specific
items/terms/products that are generating a lot of search traffic from shoppers
at the moment "black diamond carbon megawatt ski." Such a tool could be used
to suggest topics for affiliate blog posts or even items that should be
stocked in online stores.

Instead I got terms like "backcountry gear".

The combination of only three test searches and a limited number of search
results left me with the impression that it really just mapped general terms
to related general terms which isn't particularly useful.

Perhaps focusing the ranking more on conversion would bias it more towards
specific terms.

------
lukethomas
Moz has something similar: [https://moz.com/researchtools/keyword-
difficulty](https://moz.com/researchtools/keyword-difficulty)

------
superamit
This looks really interesting.

Anyone using this or similar tools they can vouch for?

------
taigeair
where do you get your data from?

~~~
wsieroci
It is based on many different sources. One of those sources is semrush.com

~~~
xinkr
Would it be possible to have french language?

~~~
wsieroci
For now we do not support that, but we will soon

